# CPT HELP Please!!



## daniellebailey2244@gmail.com (Oct 20, 2017)

Can anyone help me with the cpt codes for this surgical visit:

Patient placed under general anesthesia. Started the procedure with cystoscopy examining the urethra and bladder. Used cone-tip Cather to inject contrast to outline the ureter and stone. Used open-ended Cather to advance a guide wire through the left ureter, regular guide wire would not go above the stone so they used a glide wire instead.  Once the ureter Cather and cytoscope were removed they introduced a #12 french sheath and a #8 french flexible  ureterscope up the ureter until stone was identified. Use a french laser fiber pulse to break stone and use the basket to remove fragments. The went up over the ureter up to the kidney to inspected, no more fragments found. Verified by flouroscopy and cystoscopy.  No Foley left in place.

Thank you in advance for all your help!


----------



## LAWRENCESWIEN@GMAIL.COM (Oct 22, 2017)

*Stone lithotripsy w pyelogram*

This is Larry Wien I am the Billing & Coding coordinator for NYU Dept of Urology
and have the answer to your question

The way you code this case is straightforward:

Stone removal with lithotripsy left ureter- 52352-lt
Pyelogram                                            -74420-26

Anesthesia billed separately 

Any Questions let me know

Larry Wien


----------



## daniellebailey2244@gmail.com (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you so much Larry! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## debbiesom (Nov 14, 2017)

Stone removal with Lithotrispy is 52353
Basket extraction of stone is 52352

Your correct code is 52353

Debbie
CPC, CUC


----------



## jmcgrael (Jan 16, 2018)

*Urology Coding*

Debbie,

New to Urology billing.  Would you be willing to give me a few pointers?


----------



## anncrickenberger (Jan 16, 2018)

*Code*

If the physician used a laser to fragment the stone, I would use code 52353 (RT/LT - depending on side) Fluoroscopy and Cysto included in this code. I do not see where he notes a retrograde was done nor do I see the report for the reading of (what was used, how much was used etc.). I would not charge for the 74420,26. 
Thanks,
Ann, CPC


----------

